# Humongous Entertainment



## Datura (Oct 21, 2012)

I KNOW YOU REMEMBER THESE GAMES

A bunch of them are on iOS if you feel like re-living the magic!


----------



## Adriane (Oct 21, 2012)

Pajama Sam, yes. I'll never own an iOS device, though.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 21, 2012)

Hard to choose between Putt-Putt and Pajama Sam, but the latter wins just for sheer weirdness.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 21, 2012)

As a kid I had a CD with a few of those games... Spy Fox, Putt-Putt and Freddi Fish. They were great.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 21, 2012)

Spy Fox _yeaaaaaah_

I played some of these again a while ago and it feels really weird that I can finish them in like an hour when I'm sure it used to take me days.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 21, 2012)

/brofives everyone in this thread

Ohhhhhh man it was a tough choice between spy fox and pajama sam 'cause i loved them both /so much/ eee but i had to go with spy fox in the end because i dunno... i just played those games more often for some reason and enjoyed them just a little bit more

but all the HE games were fuckin ace


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 21, 2012)

I love you aaaaaaaaaalllllllllll

Backyard Soccer was my game. I also played Freddi Fish a lot, and the other Backyard Sports games I had (Backyard Football and Backyard Baseball). I recall playing Putt Putt, Spy Fox, and Pajama Sam demos included on those games.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 21, 2012)

PAJAMA SAM! :DD!!

 I played Put-Put, too!

 They were all fantastic!


----------



## Aisling (Oct 22, 2012)

WHY ISN'T THIS A MULTIPLE CHOICE POLL???

I played like every single one of these except for Spy Fox and what even was Big Thinkers?

Putt Putt Saves The Zoo is the best

also HOLY SHIT THEY ARE ON iOS? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

for a few years I lamented the death of any computers that can actually run this shit/their availability in general but iOS is a great way to rerelease them. There's a little boy at FNM who comes with his mom and just sits around playing games on her iPad all night. I could totally see kids like him playing stuff like this.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 22, 2012)

i think i've played some other games by humongous that aren't on the poll but i actually never played any of those franchises

a friend made me play pajama sam about a year ago though, it was actually pretty awesome haha


----------



## Phantom (Oct 22, 2012)

Freddi Fish!

I remember walking to the library as a kid and playing it on the computers because it was the only game installed there.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 22, 2012)

Only ever played Pajama Sam, so that's my pick by default.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 22, 2012)

plays sad tune for lack of knowledge

but then I spent my childhood playing a rugrats detective game for the PC over and over despite it only having ten levels so what do I know.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 23, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> plays sad tune for lack of knowledge
> 
> but then I spent my childhood playing a rugrats detective game for the PC over and over despite it only having ten levels so what do I know.


YES

YESYESYESYES ALL MY YES

And Dil squirts everyone and you play hide and seek and interrogate toddlers and and and


----------

